# Mohuan Shousu- New Moyu Sub-Brand?



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 24, 2016)

Found this... 
https://www.facebook.com/moyumagicc...8182695596025/981479278599699/?type=3&theater


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 24, 2016)

Another one???


----------



## RhysC (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh ***


----------



## SimonV (Apr 24, 2016)

Not again :/


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 24, 2016)

Lol


----------



## turtwig (Apr 24, 2016)

4x4 wr holder = better big cubes?!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 24, 2016)

SimonV said:


> Not again :/





Please Dont Ask said:


> Another one???





RhysC said:


> Oh ***


Oh zip it, ya big babies. There's literally no reason to complain.
Last time both Moyu/YJ and QiYi made a new sub-brand, we got the YueXiao and Tornando, two one of the best 3x3s on the market today. Don't wanna keep buying new cubes that keep coming out? Then simply don't buy them, nobody is forcing you. It makes literally no difference to someone who wouldn't buy it whether or not it exists.

But hey, despite this, you'll probably still buy it anyway, out of your desire to have every new 3x3 that comes out, or a general compulsive-spending issue, I dunno. This directly funds cube companies to expand more, and make more cubes, and when they get annouced, you complain again, and the cycle goes on and on and on forever.

Yet, instead of practicing more self control over what you buy, you complain over having more options, for the simple reason that they exist. If you are truly content with your current mains, then keep using them and quit complaining about and/or buying these fancy new cubes that come out. Either way, the problem is _you_, not the cube companies.

This happens almost every damn month, I swear. [/rant.]


----------



## Sion (Apr 24, 2016)

I hope this isn't a copy of the cube I'm currently designing, the Neocube Quasar. it would be a real shame if it was. we'll just need to see the internal mech,


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 24, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh zip it, ya big babies. There's literally no reason to complain.
> Last time both Moyu/YJ and QiYi made a new sub-brand, we got the YueXiao and Tornando, two one of the best 3x3s on the market today. Don't wanna keep buying new cubes that keep coming out? Then simply don't buy them, nobody is forcing you. It makes literally no difference to someone who wouldn't buy it whether or not it exists.
> 
> But hey, despite this, you'll probably still buy it anyway, out of your desire to have every new 3x3 that comes out, or a general compulsive-spending issue, I dunno. This directly funds cube companies to expand more, and make more cubes, and when they get annouced, you complain again, and the cycle goes on and on and on forever.
> ...


I second Tyler Comfy Hat


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 24, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh zip it, ya big babies. There's literally no reason to complain.
> Last time both Moyu/YJ and QiYi made a new sub-brand, we got the YueXiao and Tornando, two one of the best 3x3s on the market today. Don't wanna keep buying new cubes that keep coming out? Then simply don't buy them, nobody is forcing you. It makes literally no difference to someone who wouldn't buy it whether or not it exists.
> 
> But hey, despite this, you'll probably still buy it anyway, out of your desire to have every new 3x3 that comes out, or a general compulsive-spending issue, I dunno. This directly funds cube companies to expand more, and make more cubes, and when they get annouced, you complain again, and the cycle goes on and on and on forever.
> ...



I couldn't have put it better myself. Hopefully it's a good cube.


----------



## Sion (Apr 24, 2016)

I am sorry if I am being any nuisance, but I think this might be stolen concepts. I'll post images of my design, but I may be wrong, but the external shape does look eerily like my design with the exception of the centers


Spoiler




















I just want to bring this up.
If this is original though, it looks like a cube that I will definitely try out!


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2016)

Sion said:


> I am sorry if I am being any nuisance, but I think this might be stolen concepts. I'll post images of my design, but I may be wrong, but the external shape does look eerily like my design with the exception of the centers
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Honestly all modern speed cubes look similar to that.


----------



## Sion (Apr 24, 2016)

You do have a point there XD


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 24, 2016)

Moyu = Khaled


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 25, 2016)

LOL Loiloiloi.
Btw Sion, pretty sure you gotta patent your design to make it yours


----------



## Sion (Apr 25, 2016)

I will patent it once all prototyping is done.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 25, 2016)

Wouldn't you want to sell the design to MoYu? Your puzzle is never gonna be a speedcube since it's being produced from a cheap 3D printer, it would have to go into mass production to ever be a quality puzzle.


----------



## Sion (Apr 26, 2016)

I'll see if i can contact moyu


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 26, 2016)

It would be awesome if your ideas could go to MoYu! Keep us updated


----------



## Abo (Apr 26, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> It would be awesome if your ideas could go to MoYu! Keep us updated


Yo, 'we' have our own thread discussing the cube a fair amount, and I am currently working on the CAD for the cube in spare time during a class I can 3D model in, so updates can be found there, and, ayyy more moyu branches!


----------



## dskids (Apr 26, 2016)

Sion said:


> I am sorry if I am being any nuisance, but I think this might be stolen concepts. I'll post images of my design, but I may be wrong, but the external shape does look eerily like my design with the exception of the centers
> I just want to bring this up.
> If this is original though, it looks like a cube that I will definitely try out!



LOL, I'm sure Moyu sent James Bond to snap some pics of that notebook


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 26, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh zip it, ya big babies. There's literally no reason to complain.
> Last time both Moyu/YJ and QiYi made a new sub-brand, we got the YueXiao and Tornando, two one of the best 3x3s on the market today. Don't wanna keep buying new cubes that keep coming out? Then simply don't buy them, nobody is forcing you. It makes literally no difference to someone who wouldn't buy it whether or not it exists.
> 
> But hey, despite this, you'll probably still buy it anyway, out of your desire to have every new 3x3 that comes out, or a general compulsive-spending issue, I dunno. This directly funds cube companies to expand more, and make more cubes, and when they get annouced, you complain again, and the cycle goes on and on and on forever.
> ...


couldn't have said it better. people have to just stop complaining cos there's literally no reason to do so.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 26, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh zip it, ya big babies. There's literally no reason to complain.
> Last time both Moyu/YJ and QiYi made a new sub-brand, we got the YueXiao and Tornando, two one of the best 3x3s on the market today. Don't wanna keep buying new cubes that keep coming out? Then simply don't buy them, nobody is forcing you. It makes literally no difference to someone who wouldn't buy it whether or not it exists.
> 
> But hey, despite this, you'll probably still buy it anyway, out of your desire to have every new 3x3 that comes out, or a general compulsive-spending issue, I dunno. This directly funds cube companies to expand more, and make more cubes, and when they get annouced, you complain again, and the cycle goes on and on and on forever.
> ...



Lol. The whole point of my post was to instigate someone to post a rant.
anyway, I'm not disagreeing with you at all.


----------



## mjm (Apr 26, 2016)

Sion said:


> I'll see if i can contact moyu


Sion, you can copyright your design, and that protects its intellectual integrity but not its patent. You can copyright it yourself whenever you want: http://www.wikihow.com/Copyright-Material-(US) 

Eventually, though, you would have to patent it if you don't want it to be used in other companies productions.


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

Does anyone know anybody I can contact that worms for a big company that makes cubes? It would be deeply beneficial.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 27, 2016)

Sion said:


> Does anyone know anybody I can contact that worms for a big company that makes cubes? It would be deeply beneficial.



No, but you could contact Moyu on their feedback page.


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> No, but you could contact Moyu on their feedback page.



I just contacted the rubiks company regarding my speedcube design. I hope they are interested in it.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 27, 2016)

Sion said:


> I just contacted the rubiks company regarding my speedcube design. I hope they are interested in it.



I feel like Rubik's isn't really the way to go. They're not really known for caring about making good speedcubes. They seem to prefer making stuff that little kids won't be able to chew on or break.
MoYu seems pretty open to new designs though; I think they respond to people on Facebook and stuff.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the reason why all these sub-brands are popping up is that Moyu is helping these new puzzle designers in China by producing their cube designs.


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

I am not sure of how to contact moyu, though, that's the problem


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 27, 2016)

Sion said:


> I am not sure of how to contact moyu, though, that's the problem


Facebook is probably your best bet. Make sure you are talking in proper Chinese.


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't have facebook, or know Chinese


----------



## dskids (Apr 27, 2016)

Sion said:


> Don't have facebook, or know Chinese


Are you in a country that doesn't have access to Facebook or something?

MoYu is easily the most receptive manufacturer to mass-producing independent designers. Unless you are in a place that has no access to Facebook, why aren't you making an account right this second?


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2016)

I think the USA doesn't ban facebook.

It's really just a matter of "I don't want one because of my own preference


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 28, 2016)

Sion said:


> I think the USA doesn't ban facebook.
> 
> It's really just a matter of "I don't want one because of my own preference



I get that completely (the only social media I have is YouTube, haha), but it's not like you need to ever use it again after you contact MoYu. I think it would be pretty awesome if you could get your design made by MoYu, so you might as well just make an account and use it for just this.


----------



## Aysha (Apr 28, 2016)

Sion said:


> I am not sure of how to contact moyu, though, that's the problem


Moyu has an email on their main page here http://moyucube.com/CnVer.asp 

It's [email protected]

I sent them an email once and they replied within 24 hours


----------



## gyroninja (Apr 28, 2016)

Aysha said:


> Moyu has an email on their main page here http://moyucube.com/CnVer.asp
> 
> It's [email protected]
> 
> I sent them an email once and they replied within 24 hours


I was going off of what I remembered from https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3yqr1v/hello_from_china/cyfyu4t/

>Actually Chinese didn't like to use email that much. You can contact by sending massage to their Facebook account. Yonghuang Chen(the owner), or Blder Lin(a guy who works there).


----------



## Sion (Apr 28, 2016)

I just blasted my email to moyu info, rubik's, and Yong Huang. First person to reply will probably be the one I collaborate with.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 28, 2016)

you dont actually need to know chinese because they post in english on their fb so yeah.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 18, 2017)

The Chuwen has been released but is it magnetic? On thecubicle there is no mention of any magnets, but on speedcubeshop it says its the first mass produced magnetic 2x2?


----------



## Dash Lambda (Mar 18, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> The Chuwen has been released but is it magnetic? On thecubicle there is no mention of any magnets, but on speedcubeshop it says its the first mass produced magnetic 2x2?


In CBC's review, when he finds out it's magnetic, he says he contacted Phil to see if they're all like that, and they were. So... I guess so, yeah.
It's _really_ weird that they don't mention the magnets anywhere in their main marketing material, though.


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 18, 2017)

Dash Lambda said:


> In CBC's review, when he finds out it's magnetic, he says he contacted Phil to see if they're all like that, and they were. So... I guess so, yeah.
> It's _really_ weird that they don't mention the magnets anywhere in their main marketing material, though.


If I remember right, Lucas didn't say it was in his prototype


----------



## Meow (Mar 19, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> If I remember right, Lucas didn't say it was in his prototype


Yeah that prototype didn't seem to be magnetic, i hope there is one without magnets


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 19, 2017)

Meow said:


> Yeah that prototype didn't seem to be magnetic, i hope there is one without magnets


Thecubicle is selling them w/o magnets, but speedecubeshop is selling them with, apparently there are different batches but moyu hasn't made it clear what's going on


----------



## Meow (Mar 19, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Thecubicle is selling them w/o magnets, but speedecubeshop is selling them with, apparently there are different batches but moyu hasn't made it clear what's going on


are you sure the cubicle ones have no magnets?


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 19, 2017)

Meow said:


> are you sure the cubicle ones have no magnets?


Yeah I asked Chris


----------



## Meow (Mar 19, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Yeah I asked Chris


thanks!


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 24, 2017)

My friend says his speed cube shop chuwen doesn't have magnets even though it was mentioned in the description, Idk what is happening with this cube anymore


----------



## Aysha (Mar 24, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> My friend says his speed cube shop chuwen doesn't have magnets even though it was mentioned in the description, Idk what is happening with this cube anymore



If you go back to the SCS description now it doesn't mention that it's magnetic anymore. Not sure why.


----------



## jaredye (Mar 26, 2017)

I actually placed an order when they mentioned that their Chuwens were magnetized. Then Cameron sent me an email apologizing saying their sales rep made an mistake. I said then please cancel the order unless you guys can magnetize it for me. They were nice enough to offer to magnetize the cube for addition $10, which is a rather good deal.


----------

